# London herf 2008



## D. Generate (Jul 1, 2004)

Trying to organise a London herf can be like herding cats, but the last two were fun as hell. So here I go again.

Anybody interested in a herf this summer? I am hoping and praying that this summer will be better than last. To try to get the best dates how does a weekend late July/early August sound?

We have several options.

1) The courtyard of our building in East London. It's enclosed, relatively quiet and we can barbecue and herf.
2) The cigar lounge at the pub in Belgravia.
3) Some other location.

Any gorillas interested?


----------



## partagaspete (Apr 27, 2004)

I think I could pop in for a drink or five. 

T


----------



## RailRunner (May 25, 2008)

It would be my first herf sounds like fun. I don't know if I'm in England then. We shall see...


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

I've been wanting to go to London for a while, been too long since i've been there. Maybe this could be a good reason to come over, combine it with visiting some old friends.


----------



## jm0307 (May 21, 2008)

What is a herf? I googled the term and the first entry was about High Energy Radio Frequency weapons.

If it involves smoking cigars in pleasant company, and if you will have me as a guest, then I would be delighted to 'herf' with you in London. However, if it involves High Energy Radio Frequency weapons, then I would need to know the proposed target before I decide.

PS:



D. Generate said:


> Any gorillas interested?


Are young chimps allowed to attend? I am really quite mature for my age.


----------



## D. Generate (Jul 1, 2004)

A herf is a nice get together with fellow cigar smokers where cigars are smoked and shared, drinks are drank and stories are told. All are welcome and heartily encouraged to attend.

I'd love to have some of the Continental crew stop by, Don Fernando. Invite your Amsterdam buddies!

Any suggestions as to date or location? I'm more than game to host at our flat/courtyard. There's a pub across the street that has a beer garden I could probably reserve as well if needs be or if that is preferred. We have the barbecue option or plenty of takeout restaurants and an ASDA nearby.


----------



## RailRunner (May 25, 2008)

I don't care where you will hold it. I'll be there probably. I won't have vacation this year so just plan it in July or something


----------



## andy_mccabe501 (Oct 3, 2006)

sounds cool, give me a date and i'll do my best to get there 

is your courtyard accessbile btw

andy


----------



## D. Generate (Jul 1, 2004)

Okay, sounds like we have a couple in already. I want to give everybody a chance to throw in so we'll wait on absolute specifics. Please let me know if any weekends work better than others. Before the end of July I won't make it as the Mrs. has surgery with a recovery period. Anytime after that is aces.

Where is Lumpy? I might have to call him.


----------



## D. Generate (Jul 1, 2004)

I popped over to the pub across the street today, The George, and they do have a nice beer garden. The owner does barbecues in the summer so provided it is good weather, that might work well.


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

andy_mccabe501 said:


> sounds cool, give me a date and i'll do my best to get there


:tpd:


----------



## SmokeyNL (Apr 9, 2008)

I may be in, depends on when since my girlfriend is pregnant and the baby is due in august  if not don will hold up the fort at the herf when I am not there


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

just talked to one of my UK friends on MSN, realized it's been way to long that i've seen them. I'll do my utmost best to come over.


----------



## andy_mccabe501 (Oct 3, 2006)

is that the george in chiswick? because if it is, it has got an awesome beer garden 

i might be talking about a different george though ;p

andy


----------



## D. Generate (Jul 1, 2004)

No, it's the George in the Docklands. We live right across the street from the Crossharbour DLR station and the George is across from us. Interesting about the one in Chiswick though as I work there two days a week. I might pop over on Friday and check out their beer garden.

Okay, it seems like there is interest so we should firm up the details. Since no one else has suggested a date or a place, I'll start.

*Saturday August 2nd at the George (Docklands variety)/Our courtyard if needed*. Will this work for everyone? Anybody have any other suggestions?

I'm open to more suggestions especially as we haven't heard from many Gorillas yet.


----------



## andy_mccabe501 (Oct 3, 2006)

sounds good to me!

andy


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

Ok, i'm coming over, booked a hotel, flying in on friday the 1st, leaving the UK monday the 4th

I'll stay at the :
Curzon House Hotel
58 Courtfield Gardens
West End
London


----------



## Conch Republican (Nov 21, 2007)

Wish I was paid in Sterling instead of Dollars!! :ss


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

Conch Republican said:


> Wish I was paid in Sterling instead of Dollars!! :ss


But on the other hand, have you seen the prices of cigars in the UK?


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

Don Fernando said:


> Ok, i'm coming over, booked a hotel, flying in on friday the 1st, leaving the UK monday the 4th
> 
> I'll stay at the :
> Curzon House Hotel
> ...


Flights booked too, Amsterdam to Gatwick v.v.


----------



## partagaspete (Apr 27, 2004)

Conch Republican said:


> Wish I was paid in Sterling instead of Dollars!! :ss


:tpd:

I live here and get paid in $$$. It sucks when you pay around $6.50 a pint.

But the weather is great LOL.

T


----------



## D. Generate (Jul 1, 2004)

Brilliant! I'm glad to see the confirmations. I'll check with the pub and reserve us a spot. They do have a covered area in their beer garden in case the weather goes pear shaped on us. 

Really looking forward to this. Tony, you in?

I gave Lumpy a call and unfortunately he won't be able to attend as he's busy living the rock and roll lifestyle. I think he's spending that weekend on tour coked out of his mind, drinking heroic amounts of Jack Daniels and engaging in illegal acts with several groupies.

Of course I made up everything after the "on tour".


----------



## D. Generate (Jul 1, 2004)

partagaspete said:


> :tpd:
> 
> I live here and get paid in $$$. It sucks when you pay around $6.50 a pint.
> 
> ...


The weather this month should continue to be.. not so great. I might be able to commute to work in a canoe if the flooding is anything like last year. That's got to help reduce my carbon footprint.

I'm just hoping August 2nd is sunny, then I'll forget the soggy June.


----------



## andy_mccabe501 (Oct 3, 2006)

just to let you know - i emailed the boisdale (i think thats the one you were refering too when you mentioned belgravia) and that's not disabled accessible - just to let you know - 

Sorry to be a pain :hn

but atleast it sounds like we wern't gonna go there anyway ;p

andy


----------



## partagaspete (Apr 27, 2004)

9 day trip to Italy starts...you guessed it on the second of August. 

This ain't right. anyone want to something in July?

T


----------



## D. Generate (Jul 1, 2004)

Figures. Tony, if you want to get together in late July I'm game. I don't have a problem with multiple herfs. 

Mrs. Generate will be recovering from surgery early-mid July so it will have to be about that last weekend in July.

You know you got a place to stay here.


----------



## andy_mccabe501 (Oct 3, 2006)

so who's in for what dates ;p

andy


----------



## D. Generate (Jul 1, 2004)

Good question, Andy. We are going to organise this herf on August 2nd. I might try for another at the end of July or later in August with Tony, Lumpy and any stragglers that can't make this one. 

I'll start a list, feel free to correct me or add your name. To the best of my understanding based on communications and posts, this is the lineup.

August 2nd @ The George Docklands

D. Generate
Andy McCabe
Don Fernando
RailRunner(?)
Smokey NL (?)

I'll fire off a couple more PMs.


----------



## SmokeyNL (Apr 9, 2008)

August is not possible for me so I will have to pass, the baby is due in that month and because of things that went wrog in a prior pregnancy I am not taking any risks in that time. 

I hope you all have a great herf though, Next time I will be there if schedule allows.:tu


----------



## RailRunner (May 25, 2008)

I'm in for August 2nd.


----------



## Lumpold (Apr 28, 2005)

D. Generate said:


> I gave Lumpy a call and unfortunately he won't be able to attend as he's busy living the rock and roll lifestyle. I think he's spending that weekend on tour coked out of his mind, drinking heroic amounts of Jack Daniels and engaging in illegal acts with several groupies.
> 
> Of course I made up everything after the "on tour".


Yeah, we drink Jagermeister :tu

Our dates are still technically unconfirmed, so if there is any chance, you never know I could possibly, maybe, make it.


----------



## eriksson20 (May 2, 2007)

Hey fellow European Gorillas. I will see if i can fly out from Finland and join you. I am a frequent visitor to Basingstoke and Hemel-Hempstead and Manchester so i might pop in for a few... I will see my calendar and get back to you...

cheers...


----------



## D. Generate (Jul 1, 2004)

Eriksson, we'd be glad to have you.

Lumpy, you always know you're welcome at our pad. If you bring a groupie, that's a bonus. I will, of course, deny ever saying that to Cris.

Smokey, sorry to hear you can't make it, but it's completely understandable. Perhaps we'll meet another time at Hajenius. 

Updated list:
D. Generate
Andy McCabe
RailRunner
Don Fernando
Lumpy (possibly, maybe, if the heavens align and jagermeister runs dry)

If anyone knows other gorillas in the same time zone, invite them. 

I'll send PMs to those in for directions, but the easiest way to tell you is to say it's basically the Crossharbour DLR station.


----------



## Stefan8708 (Jun 3, 2008)

Yeah im definetly up for this. i jsut need to know if ive got the money, so put me down as maybe until the end of june.Also im gonna feel like such a newbie because i still need to learn how to smoke and light and other cigar type of etiquette!


----------



## andy_mccabe501 (Oct 3, 2006)

Stefan8708 said:


> Yeah im definetly up for this. i jsut need to know if ive got the money, so put me down as maybe until the end of june.Also im gonna feel like such a newbie because i still need to learn how to smoke and light and other cigar type of etiquette!


best way to learn, is to watch 

i got lumpy to pretty much light my cigars...and my eyebrows ;p

andy


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

eriksson20 said:


> Hey fellow European Gorillas. I will see if i can fly out from Finland and join you. I am a frequent visitor to Basingstoke and Hemel-Hempstead and Manchester so i might pop in for a few... I will see my calendar and get back to you...
> 
> cheers...


yeah, you should come Mikko, would be fun.


----------



## Lumpold (Apr 28, 2005)

andy_mccabe501 said:


> best way to learn, is to watch
> 
> i got lumpy to pretty much light my cigars...and my eyebrows ;p
> 
> andy


Two of the great aspects of a herf - acquiring knowledge and comedy.


----------



## andy_mccabe501 (Oct 3, 2006)

Lumpold said:


> Two of the great aspects of a herf - acquiring knowledge and comedy.


;P, shame you had to leave the first one early!

Better see you at this one, don't try and give me jagermeister based excuses :R

when do you reckon you'll know if you can make it?

andy


----------



## Lumpold (Apr 28, 2005)

andy_mccabe501 said:


> ;P, shame you had to leave the first one early!
> 
> Better see you at this one, don't try and give me jagermeister based excuses :R
> 
> ...


Anywhere up to a few hours before lol

All depends on the promoter, whether the PA is up to scratch, if we get Alien Queen on our rider, if something happens to the venue.... we were supposed to be playing Petersfield Festival Hall, until it burnt down!


----------



## andy_mccabe501 (Oct 3, 2006)

Lumpold said:


> Anywhere up to a few hours before lol
> 
> All depends on the promoter, whether the PA is up to scratch, if we get Alien Queen on our rider, if something happens to the venue.... we were supposed to be playing Petersfield Festival Hall, until it *burnt down!*


*flicks cigar ash* :ss

I didn't in any way do that so you would attend the herf

I think it's a message lumpy, 

andy


----------



## Lumpold (Apr 28, 2005)

andy_mccabe501 said:


> *flicks cigar ash* :ss
> 
> I didn't in any way do that so you would attend the herf
> 
> ...


Unfortunately, that was a different date!


----------



## andy_mccabe501 (Oct 3, 2006)

Lumpold said:


> Unfortunately, that was a different date!


I'll just have to try harder next time 

On another note, any idea what times people would like? or is that going to be sorted closer to the event?

Andy


----------



## Research-Colin (Jun 17, 2008)

Don Fernando said:


> Flights booked too, Amsterdam to Gatwick v.v.


Wow, this sounds great. What a great community. I live just north of London but will be in the US during the Herf.

me = very jealous

I'll be there for the next one.


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

too bad you can't join, but if you're ever in Amsterdam, let me know and we'll herf (we got at least 3 Dutch members on CS willing to herf)


----------



## andy_mccabe501 (Oct 3, 2006)

an amsterdam herf might be different to a uk herf 

munchies anyone? 

andy


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

you're all welcome to visit Amsterdam, my fav B&M is also my fav place to herf and it's not only a B&M but also a liquorstore and on the border of the red light district.


----------



## andy_mccabe501 (Oct 3, 2006)

how are the prices in holland compared to the uk for cigars?

hopefully the weather will be good for the herf, we need a summer one of these years lol

andy


----------



## SmokeyNL (Apr 9, 2008)

andy_mccabe501 said:


> how are the prices in holland compared to the uk for cigars?
> 
> hopefully the weather will be good for the herf, we need a summer one of these years lol
> 
> andy


prices in holland are not bad, especially compared to the UK:ss


----------



## D. Generate (Jul 1, 2004)

I thought I got email updates to this thread. I'll have to check my subscription.

Herf's moving forward. I'll try to compile more of a list as we get closer, but of course all are welcome. Even Lumpy.

As far as times, I think anything is open. I imagine I'll be there by noon staking out territory and ashtrays.


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

noon sounds good to me


----------



## andy_mccabe501 (Oct 3, 2006)

is everyone still cool for this?

andy


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

I am


----------



## D. Generate (Jul 1, 2004)

I've been really busy the last few weeks with work so haven't updated this thread. I will get some PMs out later to everyone for confirmations.

For the record, I'll be there.


----------



## RailRunner (May 25, 2008)

I'll be there too!

_I'm so excited, and I just can't hide it...._


----------



## andy_mccabe501 (Oct 3, 2006)

i'm still good for this 

seems like we should have 5ish people - where's party pete and baric?

andy


----------



## D. Generate (Jul 1, 2004)

Okay, I'll send out PMs but let's see if we can get a roll call here to make it easy. So far it looks like:

D. Generate
Andy
Don Fernando
Rail Runner

Anyone else ready to sign up?


----------



## Stefan8708 (Jun 3, 2008)

Sorry i wont be able to make it, something else came up which cant be put to one side

I was looking forward to this too.


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

D, can you please post where the herf is and how I can get there a.s.a.p? I will only have access to internet untill thursday 5.30 PM (that is 4.30 PM UK Time), so I need to know before then. Thnx


----------



## jm0307 (May 21, 2008)

D. Generate said:


> Okay, I'll send out PMs but let's see if we can get a roll call here to make it easy. So far it looks like:
> 
> D. Generate
> Andy
> ...


There is a remote possibility that I might have to work, but otherwise I would love to attend. When and where have you decided on?


----------



## partagaspete (Apr 27, 2004)

andy_mccabe501 said:


> i'm still good for this
> 
> seems like we should have 5ish people - where's party pete and baric?
> 
> andy


I already had a 9 day trip to Bella Italia planned so I will be driving through France as you guys are having what seems to be shaping up as a nice international HERF. I hope all have a great time. Oh! yea, my friend also comp'd me a tix to the emirate's cup this weekend too. I am missing a great weekend. why, oh why, couldn't this trip have been scheduled differently????

T


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

gonna have to hit you guys up when im out there..have fun:tu


----------



## D. Generate (Jul 1, 2004)

PM's have been sent but in case any didn't make it, or others would like to attend here's the relevant bits.

Now the herf details:

The George
114 Glengall Grove
London
E14 3ND

Streetmap map

Bit of info and a picture of the pub here. They have a google map link there as well, but I can't access it at work.

The easiest way to get here is via public transportation if that's an option for you. The pub is almost literally across the street from the Crossharbour DLR station. You can plan the journey on the TfL site here.

I will be there by noon and we will be herfing in the garden in the back.


----------



## andy_mccabe501 (Oct 3, 2006)

out of interest - does anyone have a humidity testing kit (i think you poke it in to your cigar) that tests a cigars humidity? as my hygro's are out of battery (and have been for 6-7 weeks) so i just want to see how my cigars are doing - (i've tried to use the beads as an indicator). - it doesnt really matter if no one has!

i look forward to meeting you all!

andy


----------



## andy_mccabe501 (Oct 3, 2006)

hey,

out of interest - what are we gonna do if it's raining?

andy


----------



## D. Generate (Jul 1, 2004)

There are umbrellas outside and there is a greenhouse/conservatory type area that I'm pretty sure you can smoke in. I think we'll be okay.


----------



## andy_mccabe501 (Oct 3, 2006)

cool! sound's good :ss

see you tommorow!

andy


----------



## D. Generate (Jul 1, 2004)

Rock Star said:


> gonna have to hit you guys up when im out there..have fun:tu


That would be great. Next time you're in London, we'll do a herf!


----------



## jm0307 (May 21, 2008)

andy_mccabe501 said:


> hey,
> 
> out of interest - what are we gonna do if it's raining?
> 
> andy


Looks as though there will be some showers. I will bring a selection of humble Olivas for us all, but must point out that these will not be perfectly conditioned as they arrived yesterday from the US - just in time for the herf!

PS: What is the final attendance count?


----------



## D. Generate (Jul 1, 2004)

Humble smokes are good smokes, especially in good company.

It looks like it will rain a bit, but hopefully not more than a bit. To my knowledge, the final roll call looks like this.

D. Generate
Andy
Railrunner
jm0307
Don Fernando

I've got a neighbour or two that might pop in and join us as well.


----------



## andy_mccabe501 (Oct 3, 2006)

hey there, just a quick message before all the pics come up etc

just to say thanks to everyone who came - it was great to meet you all!
good chats, good cigars and good company, was good good fun!

thanks dale for organising this, 

i look forward to the next

andy


----------



## Stefan8708 (Jun 3, 2008)

Hope you all had a great time, sorry i couldnt be there hope you enjoyed the camacho's


----------



## andy_mccabe501 (Oct 3, 2006)

stefan - That was very generous of you to send them down, Dale did hand them out!

so thank you for that! the effort to send them was appreciated alot (i'm sure the other guys would agree!)

andy


----------



## jm0307 (May 21, 2008)

andy_mccabe501 said:


> just to say thanks to everyone who came - it was great to meet you all!
> good chats, good cigars and good company, was good good fun!
> 
> thanks dale for organising this,
> ...


It was a great afternoon. :ss:ss:bl

Thanks for the pleasant company, and, above all, special thanks to Dale, who was a fantastic host.:tu The location he picked was a pleasant venue, ideally suited for our smoky gathering, and the fact that the blitz was taking place once again over London's East End whilst we were enjoying ourselves makes the event even more memorable. I really regret having had to leave early to go to work:BS, and cannot wait for the next herf, which I hope will take place in the not too distant future. Also, thanks to Stephen for the Camacho. Was a pleasure meeting you all.


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

I had a great time, not just at the herf but the whole weekend in London was great. The herf was good fun. 

Dale, thnx for organizing this herf & the goodie bag. Jurgen, Ed & Andy, thnx for being such good company and the cigars, Stefan thnx for the camacho.

I'll be back next year


----------



## SmokeyNL (Apr 9, 2008)

Sounds like you guys had a fun time, maybe I will be there next time.
How about an amsterdam herf somewhere in between though?


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

I was thinking about setting up an Amsterdam herf somewhere in the spring or summer next year (its too cold in the wintertime)


----------



## SmokeyNL (Apr 9, 2008)

Don Fernando said:


> I was thinking about setting up an Amsterdam herf somewhere in the spring or summer next year (its too cold in the wintertime)


Cool, let's discuss this next time we meet up, might have some good ideas


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Its a shame they don't have cameras in England...


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

they do Dave, they do


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Don Fernando said:


> they do Dave, they do


Sure Fernando,sure


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

what are you offering for the pics?


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

I will post pics tomorrow, Dale took some pics too.


----------



## vicvitola (Mar 18, 2008)

Don Fernando said:


> I will post pics tomorrow, Dale took some pics too.


Can't wait to see the spread. Was there fish and chips? Yorkshire puddings?


----------



## andy_mccabe501 (Oct 3, 2006)

vicvitola said:


> Can't wait to see the spread. Was there fish and chips? Yorkshire puddings?


there was the good original english dish of... pizza 

will be good to see the pics tommorow 

did everyone get back to holland ok?

andy


----------



## jm0307 (May 21, 2008)

I think that the UK members should herf at regular intervals. A monthly herf would be great.:ss


----------



## RailRunner (May 25, 2008)

Sorry for the lack of reply of my side. Have been quite busy since I got home.
It was very cool. Would like to thank everyone for the wonderful experience and of course Stefan for the Camachos he sent.

Would like to see a Dutch herf sometimes. And as for the regular UK herf. Maybe I can attend some of them (maybe with some other European guys/girls).


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

Dale










Edwin, Andy, Dale & Jurgen










some of the stash


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

the bible to which we prayed

and more cigars


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Great pics from the European Gorilla Contingent :tu Thanks guys!


----------



## andy_mccabe501 (Oct 3, 2006)

haha i look shocking 

any more pics about?


andy


----------



## SmokeyNL (Apr 9, 2008)

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showpost.php?p=1827431&postcount=11
Think it might be posted in the wrong topic. :ss


----------



## D. Generate (Jul 1, 2004)

Bizarre. I clicked on my thread subscription to post here. Oh well, here's the post.

Sorry for just now posting here. I'm in the middle of a hectic time at work and a job search - partly because of the amount of time I'm stuck at work - so I'm MIA a lot right now.

I had a great time and it was good seeing familiar (Andy) and new (Juergen, Fernando and Railrunner) gorillas. We will have to organise another one.

I will look through the pics I took, although I spent more time drinking beer and smoking cigars than using the camera.


----------



## andy_mccabe501 (Oct 3, 2006)

> although I spent more time drinking beer and smoking cigars than using the camera.


exactly how it should be! 

we still have a situation with jeurgen, opening an unsanctioned attack upon innocent cigar smokers  and giving us no means of response .

was also great to see you dale! and i agree with you, another herf sounds good :ss

andy


----------



## D. Generate (Jul 1, 2004)

We will get another herf going. Got to find out when Tony and James will be able to participate as well and then get the whole crew together.


----------



## SmokeyNL (Apr 9, 2008)

Feel free to join us in Amsterdam next month  http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=174221 :ss


----------

